# Indoor Waterparks in MO ????



## ajhcmaj (Nov 13, 2005)

Can someone please help.  I have some questions about indoor waterparks in MO.

Are there any indoor waterparks beside Tan Tar - Timber Falls (Osage Beach) and Splash Country (Branson).

Which one is bigger Splash Country (Branson), approximately 20,000 sq ft. or Tan Tar, they dont know.  I called and they couldnt give me #'s.

Which indoor water park, either the two above, or another one that you have been to, would you goto.  If you could only go to one of them.


Thanks


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 13, 2005)

Did you know they are building a Schlitterbaun in Galveston TX   and part is going to be indoors?  Part is supposed to be opened sometime this Dec. but not sure what part.


----------



## JLB (Nov 13, 2005)

Compared to real indoor water parks I have read about, in the Wisconsin Dells and elsewhere (including Alaska), ours here have never excited me, or anyone else that I know of.  I have never even talked to anyone who has been to either.


----------

